# Fox Talas 36 knacken



## MrWicked (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Bikefreunde,
habe ein Radon Swoop175 10.0 2015 an dem eine Fox Talas 36 Kashima verbaut ist. Leider knackt die Gabel beim leichten einlenken b.z.w einfedern.Habe den kompletten Steuersatz zerlegt und die Lager geprüft --- ist alles in Ordung. An was könnte es noch liegen? Lenker? Bin der festen Meinung das die Geräusche von der Gabel kommen. Hat jemand die selbe Problematik---b.z.w eine Lösung gefunden. Einschicken wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, Schraube lieber selbst.


----------



## firevsh2o (12. Juni 2017)

MrWicked schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> habe ein Radon Swoop175 10.0 2015 an dem eine Fox Talas 36 Kashima verbaut ist. Leider knackt die Gabel beim leichten einlenken b.z.w einfedern.Habe den kompletten Steuersatz zerlegt und die Lager geprüft --- ist alles in Ordung. An was könnte es noch liegen? Lenker? Bin der festen Meinung das die Geräusche von der Gabel kommen. Hat jemand die selbe Problematik---b.z.w eine Lösung gefunden. Einschicken wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, Schraube lieber selbst.



Also ich hatte das mal bei einer 36 Van (und einer Pike und einer Bluto....). Bei mir war es die Verpressung der Gabelkrone. Dreh das Bike um, stell dich auf den Lenker (ohne was zu zerstören) und versuche die Standrohre zu verdrehen beziehungsweise vor und zurück zu bewegen, dann solltest du das Knacken orten können. Im Normalfall wird dann die Krone inkl. Tauchrohre und Schaft getauscht. Also um Einschicken wirst du nicht rumkommen. Bei Fox geht das aber gleich direkt über deren Servicecenter, dafür brauchst du das Service von Radon gar nicht bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juni 2017)

MrWicked schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> habe ein Radon Swoop175 10.0 2015 an dem eine Fox Talas 36 Kashima verbaut ist. Leider knackt die Gabel beim leichten einlenken b.z.w einfedern.Habe den kompletten Steuersatz zerlegt und die Lager geprüft --- ist alles in Ordung. An was könnte es noch liegen? Lenker? Bin der festen Meinung das die Geräusche von der Gabel kommen. Hat jemand die selbe Problematik---b.z.w eine Lösung gefunden. Einschicken wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, Schraube lieber selbst.



Hi,

ein Knacken kann auch durchaus aus dem Bereich Gabelkrone kommen. Bitte am besten direkt Kontakt mit Fox aufnehmen und servicen/checken lassen: http://foxracingshox.de

Wann wurde denn der letzte Service an der Gabel gemacht?

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: bitte den doppelten Thread löschen und die Frage für die Zukunft in dem jeweiligen Bike-Thread packen - dann bleibt's für alle übersichtlicher


----------



## steve99 (14. Juni 2017)

Denke auch das es die Gabelkrone ist bzw. deren Verpressung, da wirst du um einen Kontakt mit Fox nicht drum herum kommen...oder halt knacken lassen. 
Wann aus 2015? Da kannst du doch noch Garantie drauf haben...


----------



## MrWicked (16. Juni 2017)

Leider 2014 gekauft


----------



## bloodymarry (22. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem... Steuersatz schön sauber gemacht und gefettet, trotzdem ein knacken beim plötzlichen/starken einlenken oder beim plötzlichen einfedern oder ziehen wie etwa beim Sprung. 

Nach einigen Tagen habe ich entdeckt dass eine der vier Schrauben im Vorbau lose war. Der Lenker hat sich nicht bewegt, diese Stelle hätte aber genug Spiel um ein Knacken zu verursachen. Als ich versucht habe mit dem Ohr zu orten ... Dachte ich es muss aus der Gabel kommen. Vllt hilft das weiter.


----------



## MrWicked (26. Juni 2017)

Hab den Fehler gefunden, knacken kommt vom Seilzug der Schaltung des Kettenumwerfers. Der Seilzug verläuft vom Schalthebel bis kurz hinter den Steuersatz und verläuft dann innenliegend im Rahmen.Der Drahmantel dreht sich wenn der Lenker mal stark oder leicht einlenkt.Der Rahmen dient verstärkt noch die Resonanz. Hab den Draht am schalthebel gelöst und Öl in den Mantel gesprüht-Kabel wieder eingeführt,knacken weg,vielen Dank euch


----------

